# Steve Hess' height??



## 013184

Does anyone here know how tall Steve Hess is? I hope i got his name right. He's the strength trainer of the Nuggets since 1994. I was just wondering if he's taller than Earl Boykins? He looks a lot smaller than Earl. I think he's around 5'0". Anyone here know?


----------



## SuperMascotRocky

I think that is about right. I met him once in a elevator and my 13 year old sister was with me, she is 5'6" and still made Hess look tiny. He was a very nice guy though.


----------

